# Looking for a false bottom construction tutorial



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey guys,
I've done a few searches and cant seem to find any detailed tutorials on how to construct a false bottom terrarium.

Could anyone point me in the right direction? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gbeauvin (Aug 3, 2010)

Regalia said:


> cant seem to find any detailed tutorials on how to construct a false bottom terrarium.


I've an idea of how to construct the egg-crate bottom, but no idea what comes next... I'm contemplating a 20-gallon top-opening viv for a pair of tincs or similar beginner frog. So color me interested .

-GB (frog newb, with aspirations for a vertical 40br for imitators)


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

You can search on this forum for false bottom construction methods. I aslo will have a very indepth page on my website on this subject when its up. ~2-3 weeks


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

In the meantime, here is what many folks do:

Eggcrate method:

2" PVC (several pieces. I think I used 8 or 9 for a 29g tank)
eggcrate

Cut eggcrate to size. Space PVC along the bottom of tank (make sure to add some to the middle so it doesn't sag and collapse). Put eggcrate on top. Cover with some sort of barrier (screen, weed blocker etc). Put substrate on top of eggcrate.

If you want to get fancy and have a pond, just cut out an area in the eggcrate and box it in with more eggcrate. Make sure to wrap it in the barrier too.

Some folks cover the eggcrate out of tank. I do it after it is in the tank. Don't know if it matters. One very important part of the construction is to keep it frog/tadpole proof.


LECA/gravel method:

Pour 2-3 or so inches of gravel or LECA into your tank. Cover with a barrier. Add substrate. You can make a pond by pushing in an area to go below the waterline. 

There are lots of very nice construction threads on here, but, maybe this will give you an idea of what's going on.


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Try looking in Parts and Construction


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...day-weekend-build-clay-background-method.html


----------

